# Questions from a newbie



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi, 
Can anyone recommend a good breeder in the Central California-Northern California area? Also, does anyone know anything about the Royal Windsor Kennel? Thanks, Su


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Northern California: 

Malta Angels Maltese 
http://maltaangelsmaltese.com/

Richelieu Maltese 
http://www.richmaltese.com/

I have never heard of Royal Windsor kennel.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Aria Maltese - http://www.ariamaltese.com (she is the president of the Central California Maltese Club)

Rijes Maltese - http://www.rijesmaltese.com


CCVMC Website - http://www.californiamaltese.org


Am I allowed to post this?


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm very far from California, but what I know from googling Royal Windsor Kennels this morning:

-they sell their pups online, nextdaypets.com and such... a LOT of ads
-they price them blatantly by size: mini-teacup=$$$$, teacup=$$$, tiny=$$, small=$.... i think that's the largest they sell
-they're the "biggest kennel in south brazil", which then exports the puppies to USA, Canada, etc, etc.
-they sell at least 3 breeds


... Doesn't sound like a great place to me, but I suppose that's only a first impression.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

a breeder that uses the word teacup, yikes, run. there is no such thing as a teacup maltese. the breed standard for a maltese is b/w 4 and 7 lbs which is already very small. 
Aimee


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

This really the only one I know of.


http://www.kellyco.com/maltese/


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If I found the right website, the Royal Windsor Kennel raises a lot of red flags for me.

First, they sell several different breeds of dogs. Reputable breeders focus on one breed. This could very likely be a puppy broker IMO.

Also, they let their puppies go at 8 weeks, a huge no-no. Maltese puppies need to stay with their mother for 12 weeks for health and behavioral reasons.

Lastly, they sell their puppies with full breeding rights. This is a huge red flag as reputable breeders always sell with a spay-neuter agreement except in very special circumstances when a puppy is show potential. It's very hard for the average person to come by a puppy with show potential and breeding rights. 

Best to check out the links the others have posted.


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks, a good place to start.

Thanks everyone for the helpful info. It sounds like the Royal Windsor Kennel is definitely one to avoid! I appreciate everyone's time and input! Su


----------

